# Two additional moderators



## mkellogg

I want to announce that we now have two more moderators, Leopold and Walnut!

Leopold will be working with LauraNazario in the rapidly-growing Spanish Specialized Translations forum.

We have also added Walnut as a third moderator of the Italian forum.

I am quite happy that they have agreed to become moderators to help take care of the many tasks that are necessary for these forums to continue operating well.

Mike


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Leo and Walnut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artrella

*Good luck in your new "jobs"   Leo and  Walnut     !!!!!!*​


----------



## Leopold

Thank you for the welcome, guys. I'll do my best 

Leo


----------



## lauranazario

Welcome Leo and Walnut... you were hand-picked in great part due to your special brand of dedication and undeniable talents. May your new appointments in WR enrich our beloved forums even more!!! 







A very warm hug,
LN


----------



## Narda

Congratulations Leopold and Walnut!  I know I have personally benefited from Leopold's knowledge and good will.


----------



## cuchuflete

I look forward to *continuing* to learn from both of you.

As a forero, I welcome your guidance.  As a mod, I will enjoy your wise counsel and steady collaboration.



¡Felicidades!
Congratulazioni!




 
Qxu/Cuciu
​


----------



## lsp

Walnut and Leopold, what wonderful news. I know the forums will be enhanced by your moderating as they have been by your contributions as members. Good luck, enjoy yourselves (if you do, it is certain that the rest of us may do likewise)!
Lsp


----------



## ITA

bravo por ustedes!!! felicidades!!![/SIZE]


----------



## ITA

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I want to announce that we now have two more moderators, Leopold and Walnut!
> 
> Leopold will be working with LauraNazario in the rapidly-growing Spanish Specialized Translations forum.
> 
> We have also added Walnut as a third moderator of the Italian forum.
> 
> I am quite happy that they have agreed to become moderators to help take care of the many tasks that are necessary for these forums to continue operating well.
> 
> Mike



Insisto:creo que cuando el mensaje es de interés para todos los foreros,no debería estar sólo en inglés,no todos tenemos la capacidad de entenderlo a la perfección.
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## belén

ITA said:
			
		

> Insisto:creo que cuando el mensaje es de interés para todos los foreros,no debería estar sólo en inglés,no todos tenemos la capacidad de entenderlo a la perfección.
> Desde Bs As ITA.




Hola Ita, tu sugerencia está bien, pero piensa lo que esto implica. Nos guste o no, el inglés es la el idioma común para todos en este foro. Comprendo que quieras leerlo en español, pero entonces también se tendría que traducir al alemán, italiano, portugués y francés de los otros foros para ser justos con todos. Eso significaría que para cada cosa que Mike quiera anunciar, debería buscar una semana antes colaboradores para que le tradujeran su texto. Cosa posible, pero que también ralentizaría la difusión de estos mensajes. 

Quiero decir, que está muy bien reinvindicar tu opinión, pero que también hay que pensar en la operatividad 

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## cuchuflete

Querida Be....





			
				belen said:
			
		

> Quiero decir, que está muy bien reinvindicar tu opinión, pero que también hay que pensar en la operatividad
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Belén





> * AVISO *
> 
> 
> La palabra "reinvindicar" no está en el Diccionario.


----------



## Like an Angel

No está en el diccionario porque es *REIVINDICAR* Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No está en el diccionario porque es *REIVINDICAR* Cuchu



Ya lo sé Angélica...es que a La Be le gusta mucho corregirme y....
a mí me gusta tomarle el pelo de vez en cuando.

Un abrazo,
cuchu


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ya lo sé Angélica...es que a La Be le gusta mucho corregirme y....
> a mí me gusta tomarle el pelo de vez en cuando.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> cuchu


 
    se me chispoteó dijera kiko?


----------



## danalto

Wow! Congratulations Walnut and Leo! 
Congratulazioni, sono felicissima per te, Walnut!
Felicitationes, Leo, esto me alegra muchisimo!


Have fun, and patience, guys!


----------



## Benjy

ITA said:
			
		

> Insisto:creo que cuando el mensaje es de interés para todos los foreros,no debería estar sólo en inglés,no todos tenemos la capacidad de entenderlo a la perfección.
> Desde Bs As ITA.



ok. pour ceux qui parlent français...

y'a deux nouveaux moderateurs, mais il s'occuperont pas de notre forum, donc rien à faire de cette histoire. c'est tout. vous pouvez passer votre chemin  

thats one language down. next!

ben


----------



## cuchuflete

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> se me chispoteó dijera kiko?





> * AVISO *
> 
> 
> La palabra "chispotear" no está en el Diccionario.


 

Mi ignorancia no tiene límites, pero soy persistente.
--Don Qxote del diccionario


----------



## DDT

ITA said:
			
		

> Insisto:creo que cuando el mensaje es de interés para todos los foreros,no debería estar sólo en inglés,no todos tenemos la capacidad de entenderlo a la perfección.
> Desde Bs As ITA.



In Italiano...

Due vecchie conoscenze del forum Italiano sono diventate mod! Leopold aiuterà Lauranazario nel nuovo forum di traduzioni specifiche in spagnolo, Walnut darà una mano a Silviap e al sottoscritto nel forum Italiano-Inglese 

Le mie più sincere congratulazioni a entrambi   

DDT


----------



## pinkpanter

Felicidades chicos! Seguro que lo haceis muy bien, animo!


----------



## ITA

Bueno tal vez sea momento de pensar en poner "traductores oficiales del foro" esto es uno por cada idioma (portugués,francés,italiano,alemán,castellano) y nosotros podemos informarnos por medio de las traducciones .


----------



## pinkpanter

Traductores oficiales?

Pero... si este es un foro donde todos nos ayudamos sin dinero de por medio. ¿Como se pagaria a los traductores oficiales? Lo que se podria hacer es que alguien se ofreciera voluntario de entre los foreros a traducir de un idioma a otro pero como dijo Belén antes se retrasaria todo mucho.

Además la mayoria de los foreros entiende muy bien el inglés, de hecho es herramienta indispensable en la mayoria de los foros.

Saludos,


----------



## Eugin

*You Have Made A Very Wise Decision By Appointing Leopold And Walnut!!!  

The Foro Just Keeps Getting Better!!!   

All my sincere admiration to you guys!!!

Eugin*


----------



## Like an Angel

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I want to announce that we now have two more moderators, Leopold and Walnut!
> 
> Leopold will be working with LauraNazario in the rapidly-growing Spanish Specialized Translations forum.
> 
> We have also added Walnut as a third moderator of the Italian forum.
> 
> I am quite happy that they have agreed to become moderators to help take care of the many tasks that are necessary for these forums to continue operating well.
> 
> Mike


 
_Quiero anunciarles que tenemos dos nuevos moderadores, ¡Leopoldo y Walnut!_

_Leopoldo trabajará con LauraNazario en el creciente Foro de Traducciones de Terminología Especializada.-_

_También hemos sumado a Walnut como tercer moderador del foro Italiano-Inglés.-_

_Estoy muy feliz de que ellos hayan aceptado ser moderadores para así colaborar con las tareas necesarias para que estos foros sigan funcionando bien.-_

_Mike_

No soy traductora, y de seguro no es una buena traducción, pero si aparece alguien por aquí que no sabe nada de Inglés, supongo que esto le ayudará a entender  . Intenté hacer la traducción porque creo que mejor que hablar es obrar, aunque no sé si estoy capacitada para ello .-

Cheers! ¡Saludinguis!


----------



## Alfry

what a great choice.
complimenti ragazzi.


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> *AVISO *
> 
> 
> La palabra "chispotear" no está en el Diccionario.


 
¡Ay Mr. Cuchuflete! si que es un cuchufletero eh?, me gusta, yo también lo soy, me encantan las cuchufletas .-


----------



## danalto

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Ay Mr. Cuchuflete! si que es un cuchufletero eh?, me gusta, yo también lo soy, me encantan las cuchufletas .-


Bueno, ahora quiero saber que significa chuchufletero...


----------



## te gato

!!!! LEOPOLD and WALNUT !!!

Congratulations...

​*congratulations*

n : an expression of approval and commendation; "he always appreciated praise for his work" [syn: praise, kudos]

OOPPSs...got carried away..

The best to you both
te gato


----------



## Like an Angel

danalto said:
			
		

> Bueno, ahora quiero saber que significa chuchufletero...


 
Según el diccionario de la RAE:

_*cuchufletero**, ra**.*__*1.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Aficionada a decir cuchufletas._

_*cuchufleta**.*__(__De__ chufleta).__*1.* f. coloq. Dicho o palabras de zumba o chanza._


Ciao!


----------



## walnut

Thank you all!  Walnut


----------



## abc

*Leopold and Walnut*

_CONGRATSSSSSS_!!!


----------



## pinkpanter

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Según el diccionario de la RAE:
> 
> _*cuchufletero**, ra**.*__*1.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Aficionada a decir cuchufletas._
> 
> _*cuchufleta**.*__(__De__ chufleta).__*1.* f. coloq. Dicho o palabras de zumba o chanza._
> 
> 
> Ciao!



¡No sabía que significara algo! ¡¡Qué curioso!!


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> ¡No sabía que significara algo! ¡¡Qué curioso!!



Más felicidades para Walnut y Leo!!

Panterita---la definición verdadera de cuchuflete es:

_s.m. col., _Ayudante de animales felinas y otras inclusive las de estirpe angélica igual que traductorial.


----------



## pinkpanter

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ayudante de animales felinas


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> _s.m. col., _Ayudante de animales felinas y otras inclusive las de estirpe angélica igual que traductorial.


 
Yes indeed!! , la RAE debería agregar ese significado a su diccionario


----------



## ILT

Leopold and Walnut ... *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

 What can I say?  Just that I'm really happy for you guys


----------

